# Do I Need AAA?



## Narcissa1128 (Jan 28, 2018)

do most that drive belong to a AAA it bp motor club type thing for roadside assistance 

I'm just worried although my car is in great condition ,what would happen if I were to get a flat tire or somehow get locked out of my car needs a jump start while I'm out on a trip?

I do not have a roadside assistance plan currently 
Does anyone recommend a certain company? I used to have it through nationwide but I lost my comp inseuance with them Bc my husband wasn't supped to be driving my car (this was years ago) Bc he was not on my policy and he crashed. 
I now only have liability coverage. So I'm not permitted roadside assistance throgh my policy anymore


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

ACSC does a lot of promotion here about how a member is covered in any car they are in, and how convenient roadside assistance is. I'm sure it's the same with AAA Carolinas -- you pick the level you want and get more service calls per year and farther towing distance allowance. It's good to have it.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I use onstar....my app I can unlock, start car. Also comes with roadside/towing, and already used it to get a flat changed.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I use onstar....my app I can unlock, start car. Also comes with roadside/towing, and already used it to get a flat changed.


Your fancy



Narcissa1128 said:


> do most that drive belong to a AAA it bp motor club type thing for roadside assistance
> 
> I'm just worried although my car is in great condition ,what would happen if I were to get a flat tire or somehow get locked out of my car needs a jump start while I'm out on a trip?
> 
> ...


Aaa is good to have


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> Your fancy


It's cheap and they practically beg you to activate it....kinda like what I do with sirius xm, wait until it runs out and they'll kiss your butt to stay as a customer and offer sick deals.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Narcissa1128 said:


> do most that drive belong to a AAA it bp motor club type thing for roadside assistance
> 
> I'm just worried although my car is in great condition ,what would happen if I were to get a flat tire or somehow get locked out of my car needs a jump start while I'm out on a trip?
> 
> ...


 I use AAA and it has come in handy. I was doing a hundred miler to the airport once and a tire went into sudden deflation. 5am I slow drove to the nearest exit and made it to a gas station. I helped the guy get his next Uber ride for the last 50 miles. But the point is I then called AAA and they were able to get my donut on within 30 minutes, then off to CostCo which opens at 7am here. AAA would have towed me if necessary. It's piece of mind, and about $100 bucks a year tax deductible is worth it.

I've taken 3 pieces of scrap metal in my tires in the last two years. By the way, CostCo's warranty is excellent.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> It's cheap and they practically beg you to activate it....kinda like what I do with sirius xm, wait until it runs out and they'll kiss your butt to stay as a customer and offer sick deals.


So true I activated my Sirius/Xm right before it ended for 6 months $20 total


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> So true I activated my Sirius/Xm right before it ended for 6 months $20 total


Yep....I let mine run to the wire and got the same deal.....work em!!!!


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Yea I can't stand the regular radio



jgiun1 said:


> Yep....I let mine run to the wire and got the same deal.....work em!!!!


What channel do you like


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

80's on 8, 90's on 9, 32 bridge, 38 ozzy,and 39 hair

32 bridge is on 85% of my personal time, but always leave 02 hits and channel 10 for pax


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> 80's on 8, 90's on 9, 32 bridge, 38 ozzy,and 39 hair
> 
> 32 bridge is on 85% of my personal time, but always leave 02 hits and channel 10 for pax


I've got my AM radio permanently nailed to Rush Limbaugh.
All hate, all the time.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Personally, I need *AA.*


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I've got my AM radio permanently nailed to Rush Limbaugh.
> All hate, all the time.


I was a huge fan of Rush back in the day



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Personally, I need *AA.*


Lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Triple A is like any insurance policy.
You don't need it, until you REALLY need it.
I think it's a great deal at twice the price, personally.
And because I live and work in a rural area ... I get the extended mileage.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Narcissa1128 said:


> do most that drive belong to a AAA it bp motor club type thing for roadside assistance
> 
> I'm just worried although my car is in great condition ,what would happen if I were to get a flat tire or somehow get locked out of my car needs a jump start while I'm out on a trip?
> 
> ...


How was your HUSBAND not on your policy? Mine requires everyone living in my household to be on it. And even if that's not the case with your policy, why would you leave your HUSBAND off? Did he have separate insurance, or was he not supposed to drive because he had no license?

Anyway, I have AAA. The one that tows 1oo miles. Regular is 10 or something. Useless in Houston. Haven't had a problem with it.



jgiun1 said:


> It's cheap and they practically beg you to activate it....kinda like what I do with sirius xm, wait until it runs out and they'll kiss your butt to stay as a customer and offer sick deals.


Yep. I never pay Sirius when they tell me it's about to run out. And I never let them auto renew either.



jgiun1 said:


> I use onstar....my app I can unlock, start car. Also comes with roadside/towing, and already used it to get a flat changed.


what if you lock your phone in the car?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How was your HUSBAND not on your policy? Mine requires everyone living in my household to be on it. And even if that's not the case with your policy, why would you leave your HUSBAND off? Did he have separate insurance, or was he not supposed to drive because he had no license?
> 
> Anyway, I have AAA. The one that tows 1oo miles. Regular is 10 or something. Useless in Houston. Haven't had a problem with it.
> 
> ...


Then I'm having a bad day, but AAA wouldn't be any help either ...lol


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Haha yea I like 41,55 and the ones your listed


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Narcissa1128 said:


> do most that drive belong to a AAA it bp motor club type thing for roadside assistance
> 
> I'm just worried although my car is in great condition ,what would happen if I were to get a flat tire or somehow get locked out of my car needs a jump start while I'm out on a trip?
> 
> ...


you only go with AAA if you REALLY have a drinking problem. I would go with AA but I'm no quitter. but back to serious matters. check with your auto insurer, you maay have roadside assistance already. I do through GIECO.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

Geico gives old farts good discounts


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

<---- Old fart


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Narcissa1128 said:


> do most that drive belong to a AAA it bp motor club type thing for roadside assistance
> 
> I'm just worried although my car is in great condition ,what would happen if I were to get a flat tire or somehow get locked out of my car needs a jump start while I'm out on a trip?
> 
> ...


Are ubering with liability insurance only?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

PMartino said:


> ACSC does a lot of promotion here about how a member is covered in any car they are in, and how convenient roadside assistance is. I'm sure it's the same with AAA Carolinas -- you pick the level you want and get more service calls per year and farther towing distance allowance. It's good to have it.


IIRC you can only get the basic for the first year. After the first year you can upgrade to the other two levels.

It's also cheaper if you get a membership with a relative and split the cost.

I have the 200 mile option and it has come in handy. We get our moneys worth every year.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh dear.

Make sure you have uninsured motorist coverage. You should also really have rideshare coverage.

Also check with your bank or credit card companies, a few of mine do (BofA, Chase, Amertican Express).

Flat tire? 
Most cars have spares. If you don't know how to change a flat tire for a spare, watch a youtube video. EVERY RIDESHARE DRIVER SHOULD KNOW HOW TO DO THIS. I've done it numerous times. It takes less than 5 minutes when done efficiently. Waiting for assistance can take hours.

Battery dead is most likely to happen when your vehicle has been parked for an extended time... i.e. at home. Jumping a car? Youtube video. Friend/family/neighbor. EVERY RIDESHARE DRIVER SHOULD KNOW HOW TO DO THIS.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Make sure you have uninsured motorist coverage. You should also really have rideshare coverage.
> 
> ...


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

AAA excludes commercial usage. So it is basically useless.


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

They have it here


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

Narcissa1128 said:


> do most that drive belong to a AAA it bp motor club type thing for roadside assistance
> 
> I'm just worried although my car is in great condition ,what would happen if I were to get a flat tire or somehow get locked out of my car needs a jump start while I'm out on a trip?
> 
> ...


Put a spare on and finish the trip. They have small jumper boxes you can keep in the trunk. Get a hide a key box and hide a door key. Now you don't need AAA


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

njn said:


> AAA excludes commercial usage. So it is basically useless.


They advertise, "Any car, anytime, anywhere." It's not like an Uber driver would have a bus. AAA also has roadside assistance for small businesses. 
Disclosure: I'm a 57 year member of ACSC.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ubingdowntown said:


> Put a spare on and finish the trip. They have small jumper boxes you can keep in the trunk. Get a hide a key box and hide a door key. Now you don't need AAA


Unless you need a tow.

An electrical part went out in my VW and I had to get towed a little over a hundred miles. Tow charge was 325 dollars. That paid for a few years of service. Two other tows of about same distance were also due to electrical problems. Different cars and different electrical problems. There are some things for which you can't plan.

I've also used it a couple times for lockouts when the alarm in my Prius was acting up.

My sis is the one that uses it more than I. There's three of us on my plan so it's really not that expensive.

In the end it's about peace of mind for me.



Older Chauffeur said:


> They advertise, "Any car, anytime, anywhere." It's not like an Uber driver would have a bus. AAA also has roadside assistance for small businesses.
> Disclosure: I'm a 57 year member of ACSC.


Founding member? 

I'm not sure how long I've had it, somewhere around 26+ years. Classic membetship for the first half then as I traveled farther distances for work I upgraded.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

observer said:


> Founding member?


Darn near!  Joined when I got my first car at age 18. I think it cost just a few bucks back then.
Started my kids as associate members as teenagers. My son switched to his own and has kept it active, so his reads 58 years (cards good until next year) and he's just turning 50 in April.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

AAA is a must,,,,Im on 200 mi plan and it's split between my mother, brother and me


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

I get the roadside assistance from State Farm but I never really asked what I get out of it. I know I pay less than $2/month, guess I'll find out when I need it cause I'm too lazy to care.


----------

